# ENFIDHA | Projects & Construction



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Enfidha is a town in north-eastern Tunisia with a population of approximately 10,000. It lies on the railway between Tunis and Sousse, approximately 45 km northeast of Sousse and a few kilometres inland from the Gulf of Hammamet. The nearby Enfidha – Hammamet International Airport opened in 2009, serving charter and regular flights from several European countries.
Enfidha is set by local and international investors to be home of the new MEGAPROJECT Tunisia Economic City to boost the economy of the region and the country. 

more information, pictures and videos to come..


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*The importance of the location of the megaproject (Tunisia Economic City)*

Enfidha District has been chosen for its strategic location in particular, as well as to the presence of Enfidha Al-Hammamat International airport which can help initially to speed up the building of the city and to connect Tunisia with the world of trade and tourism, and expand in the future to include a warehousing and air Cargo village to evolve into the largest regional station for air cargo.

The modern city in the Enfidha district of Tunisia will be close to the airport, of course. Furthermore, the location of Tunisia Economic City (TEC) is also close to the famous tourist areas of the country – Sousse and Hammamet. It extends up to the Bouficha district. Therefore, the location of Tunisia Economic City is just perfect for such a modern city in the heart of the Mediterranean. At the crossroads between the Middle East, Africa and Europe, Tunisia Economic City will have a large international dimension and vocation.


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Components of the city:*

- *Port zone:* Includes logistics, storage, shipping, housing, and much more.
- *Industrial zone:* Includes Light industrial, Aggregate, and environmentally friendly industries.
- *Warehouse Zone:* Includes logistics and free storage with provision for housing and other offers.
- *Free Trade Zone:* Includes exhibition areas, insurance offices and conference facilities.
- *Downtown:* Includes offices, highrises, banks, local services, educational, health services. 
- *Old Town:* Souks and Bazaars and traditional city inspired by the vintage architecture and history of Tunisia.
- *Media City:* Includes production studios, media education zone, outdoor sets, offices and hotels.
- *Medical city:* Includes international and local hospitals, labs, medical college and wellness parks.
- *University town:* includes international universities and campuses, entertainment, services and more.
- *Pharma Industries zone:* Includes research labs, science institutes, conference centers, important pharmaceutical and medical industries.
- *Olympic city:* Includes stadiums, arenas, hockey arena, training facility and an olympic village.
- *Tourism city:* Includes resorts, tourist centers, luxurious hotels and hotel apartments.
- *Entertainment city:* Includes theme park, a zoo, environment villages, museums, services and accommodation.
- *Residential city*: Includes high density, mid density, townhouses, family villas and luxury villas.


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)




----------

